# Another one bites the dust



## ksmattfish (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like Agfa is down for the count. 

http://www.worldofphoto.com/meldung.htm$N18223

http://www.forbes.com/markets/feeds/afx/2005/10/19/afx2285533.html


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 19, 2005)

and i was just getting used to agfapan film.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

I wonder if Fuji did indeed make an offer, as was expected, today. hmmm.....that would be an interesting blend.


----------

